# Expecting puppies!



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I am really happy! it's now 100% sure that my little girl is pregnant!
She is now about 5,5 weeks. And really showing it!
She already had morning sickness the first 2 weeks of her pregnancy, so we expected her to be pregnant, but it's allways nice when they really start to show, and the "scary first weeks" are over...
Now we can start preparing her welping box and make everything in order for the puppies to come.
When we look at her tummy, we guess it will be around 4 puppies.

She has been bred by a chocolate smooth coat male, so all the pups will be smoothcoated, thats for sure. (both their pedigree are all smooth coated dogs)
Their color will be a real surprise, when we look at the colors of the grandparents and great grandparent it can be everything.
My guess is that it will be black&tan with white and fawn puppies, can't really wait to find out!

They are bred according to the rules of the dutch chihuahua club and the dutch kennel club and will all get an fci pedigree.
I hope there will be 1, maybe 2 beautifull females for me to keep and show.

I will post some pics later.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats!! cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow, you learn something new every day... I had no idea dogs had morning sickness. Congratulations.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Some pics of her, made today...
In real life she is bigger, pics doesnt really show.


























she is a little camera shy, so she doesnt look to happy on the last pic.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

oh cute!! look at that fat little belly!! I want to touch it to feel the pups in there!!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

It is really a magical moment, the first time you feel the puppies move.
They are to small right now to feel, but that will change soon...


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What dog is that in the background of the 2nd pic? Looks like a cutie.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

It's my moms dog a crossbred between a maltese and a dashound. (some people call it a designer breed named Mauxie)

It's a really sweet boy.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is a beautiful momma...can't wait to see the puppies....


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous so her puppies will be beautiful. I hope you get some chocolate ones, they are my favourite. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sounds like you are educated about what you are doing and have your 
dog's best interest at heart. I wish you all the best, hope the pregnancy 
goes smoothly. You have a beautiful girl there.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Your bitch is very pretty and it sounds like you have studied and learned about the breed...how exciting if you get your own show puppies! Fingers crossed for you   It's refreshing for once to see someone post about a decently bred litter versus oops my girl tied with my friend's x mix lol. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

OzChi said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous so her puppies will be beautiful. I hope you get some chocolate ones, they are my favourite. Can't wait to see pics!


Unfortunately that chance is very small. As far as I know the female doesnt carry chocolate genes...


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine both have the same chocolate dad but only my female has chocolate on her mum's side too. Even then there were only 2 chocolate pups in her litter of 6 so you probably won't have any chocolate babies  I'm sure they will be adorable whatever colour they are!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Like to thank everybody for the nice comments. I did learn about the breed, before I buyed my first chi, and I am still learning about the breed every day!

For who likes to know this is the father to be:


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

OzChi said:


> Mine both have the same chocolate dad but only my female has chocolate on her mum's side too. Even then there were only 2 chocolate pups in her litter of 6 so you probably won't have any chocolate babies  I'm sure they will be adorable whatever colour they are!


I would love to have a chocolate, but I know that with this litter that is practically impossible. But I don't really care, there are more important things than just the color... health and conformation.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He and your Ginger look great.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, what a hunk! Beautiful stud. :thumbright:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

With those parents I'm sure that they will be adorable.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She is adorable. what a sweet face on her. That belly looks so big to me--for a wee pup !! Please post pictures....I love expectant Litter threads !! Congratulations


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I will post updates when something happens.

for this moment she is sleeping like 20 hours a day. 
When she goes for a walk you can notice she gets tired very quickly, so we only go for short walks to pee and poo, then go home.


Before she almost didn't want to eat, but now she is turning into a wolf...
she eats almost as much as my bulldog....

You can see her belly grow every day, today she is 6 weeks, and already so big....
The last 3 weeks the puppies will grow very fast, so she will get a lot bigger... poor girl... 
she already can't jump on the furniture anymore...
I am spoiling her like a little princess, giving her all she needs, but I do feel a little bad when I already see her struggle with her big belly....


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Today I made new pictures of my little princess. You can see her belly grow every day. 
Her milk glands are starting to get bigger, and now and then her nesting instincts are kicking in. She loves to dig into blankets and pillows.

Must say I am getting more nervous everyday. The first 5 weeks went very quick, but now.... pppffffffff.... and we have another good 2,5 weeks to go...
think my own maternal instinct started to work.. hahahaha

the new pics of my little princess:

6,5 weeks pregnant:


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww, she looks miserable, i bet she is ready to have them now!! can you feel them moving yet?


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I did not feel them move yet... but I must say I don't try to feel them to much. 
She does look miserable on the second picture, but she really hates cameras...


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

She looks very healthy. What a cute belly !!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

thats too cute! cant wait to see the puppies!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

since friday you can really feel the puppies move inside her. I was really happy the first time I felt them move..
Yesterday she was sleeping on my arm, belly up, and you could really see her belly move!!
Almost looks like little waves going through her belly...
I am getting more nervous everyday... 12 days still to go.... her belly keeps growing... can't wait to see the little puppies!!
Everything is ready for the puppies to come....


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Make sure you vet is on stand-by. Its ver common for them tk need c-sections and puppies get stuck coming out breech. It happens often. I dont mean to scare you, just wanna make sure everthing is covered so they all come out safe.
It can be so exciting.*


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

new pictures, made today:


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> *Make sure you vet is on stand-by. Its ver common for them tk need c-sections and puppies get stuck coming out breech. It happens often. I dont mean to scare you, just wanna make sure everthing is covered so they all come out safe.
> It can be so exciting.*


I know, my mom and dad breed maltese and shih tzu for a few years now. we have had 2 c-sections in the past.
We have very good contact with our vet. He lives 5 minutes from our house.
I assisted on 7 births before, so I am confident enough that we will notice in time if everything goes wrong.

Still wanna thank you for your comment.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Wodjeka said:


> I know, my mom and dad breed maltese and shih tzu for a few years now. we have had 2 c-sections in the past.
> We have very good contact with our vet. He lives 5 minutes from our house.
> I assisted on 7 births before, so I am confident enough that we will notice in time if everything goes wrong.
> 
> Still wanna thank you for your comment.


Ok cool. Sounds like you got it covered. Nothing like a stuck puppy to ruin the mood lol
She looks like she have 4 in there. Do you know how many she is going to have?


----------



## Ruby_Vinny (Apr 10, 2012)

She is exploding! Can't wait to see the beautifull baby Puppy's. I wish you both the best :daisy:


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't know how many she has... we didn't make an ultrasound and no x ray.
But when I look at her belly I think it will be 4 to 6. Her belly sometimes gets hard, you can see the shape of the uterus. It looks like you can see 4 pups. Maybe deeper in her belly there are more hiding. (hope you understand what I mean)
In real life she is bigger then on the pictures, looks like the pictures make her less big.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Good Luck..Puppies should be adorable. I am glad you have a vet near. I have a friend who's chi had pups last year and had 3 thought she was done but did have one inside her that no one knew it was not stuck in the canal just a almost full term pup dead inside and she did not act any different so they did not know but it caused her an infection and she did die. So did the other pups even though she was bottle feeding they were just to little and needed their Mom.Since then she always has hers ultrasound to see how many pups there is.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Today she is exactly 56 days pregnant (8 weeks)
Her teats are getting bigger everyday and she started to produce milk.
You can really feel the puppies move, and you can also see them move. sometimes her belly looks like the sea with little waves....
It's really special to see and feel them move... puts a smile on my face everytime...
She always liked attention but now I can't move a muscle without her looking at me and checking what I'm doing. She won't leave my side and wants to sit with me 24/7. Poor girl....


She can give birth every moment now.
Normally a dog pregnancy is 63 days. But they can give birth from day 56 to day 70.

Next update there will be puppies!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh my, what a big tummy! Bless her heart, I know she will be glad when those babies arrive. Looks like there may be more than 4. Praying all goes well for momma and the little ones and will be anxious to know they are here safely. Deb


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So exciting! Praying everything goes exactly how you want! Cant wait to see your next post!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks you both for the nice words!

I bet there are 5 puppies!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow!!!! I am soooooo excited!!! I don't know how I missed this thread?! I had no idea you had posted pics of the little mama-to-be. What a trooper. She reminds me of my Lulu (same coloring). I don't blame her for being stuck to you--I would be your shadow if I were her.LOL Keeping Mama and babies in my prayers and can't wait for news and pics.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh wow, how exciting! I assume you live in the Netherlands since you mentioned the Dutch Kennel Club? The parents are BEAUTIFUL! If you were in Sweden, I would reserve a pup from these parents without hesitation because these are definitely going to be some gorgeous puppies. Cannot wait to see them!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Good luck--hope everything goes smoothly for her!!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Oh wow her belly looks so big!! Very exciting! Can't wait to see the puppies when they are born! Are you going to give us beschuit met muisjes?  lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Jennmay said:


> Good Luck..Puppies should be adorable. I am glad you have a vet near. I have a friend who's chi had pups last year and had 3 thought she was done but did have one inside her that no one knew it was not stuck in the canal just a almost full term pup dead inside and she did not act any different so they did not know but it caused her an infection and she did die. So did the other pups even though she was bottle feeding they were just to little and needed their Mom.Since then she always has hers ultrasound to see how many pups there is.


This makes me so sad. So tragic


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi cant wait to see the babies so happy for the new arrivals comeing your way


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations! They should be beautiful pups. Can't wait to see them, but I bet there are more than 4.

Out of curiousity, and certainly not to question your actions...Wouldn't it be best to have an ultrasound done on smaller dogs like this, just so you know what to expect?


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Parsley'sMommy said:


> Oh wow, how exciting! I assume you live in the Netherlands since you mentioned the Dutch Kennel Club? The parents are BEAUTIFUL! If you were in Sweden, I would reserve a pup from these parents without hesitation because these are definitely going to be some gorgeous puppies. Cannot wait to see them!


Yes I live in the Netherlands, and thank you for your nice comments! Makes me blush!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

kimr said:


> Congratulations! They should be beautiful pups. Can't wait to see them, but I bet there are more than 4.
> 
> Out of curiousity, and certainly not to question your actions...Wouldn't it be best to have an ultrasound done on smaller dogs like this, just so you know what to expect?


Personally I don't believe in ultrasounds. In my opinion they just tell you if your dog is pregnant or not.
I been around dogs since I was a young girl, knowing a few breeders, and my parents have bred maltese and shihtzu. But I have never ever seen an ultrasound myself which was correct. There was always another number of pups than the vet told.
Maybe an x ray is more usefull, but I don't like to stress out an 8 week pregnant dog by bringing her to the vet for an x ray.
Personally we have never had problems with puppies staying behind.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

LittleLuxie said:


> Oh wow her belly looks so big!! Very exciting! Can't wait to see the puppies when they are born! Are you going to give us beschuit met muisjes?  lol


hahaha, if I could I would give everyone on the forum Beschuit met muisjes

for the people who don't know beschuit met muisjes:

In the netherlands it's a tradition that when a baby is born and you go to see the baby. that the parents as a snack give you beschuit met muisjes. ( like cake on birthdays)
It biscuit / rusk, with butter and sprinkles with sugar covered aniseed.
For a girl the muisjes are pink/ white, for a boy blue/ white.

Muisjes means little mouse. because the covered aniseed look like little mouse.

picture of beschuit met muisjes:
http://www.argo-rug.nl/images/argo/beschuitmetmuisjes.jpg


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Wodjeka said:


> hahaha, if I could I would give everyone on the forum Beschuit met muisjes
> 
> for the people who don't know beschuit met muisjes:
> 
> ...


I shouldn't have looked. Now I'm hungry.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

This should be a new pup for you...flight wouldn't be too far either...


Parsley'sMommy said:


> Oh wow, how exciting! I assume you live in the Netherlands since you mentioned the Dutch Kennel Club? The parents are BEAUTIFUL! If you were in Sweden, I would reserve a pup from these parents without hesitation because these are definitely going to be some gorgeous puppies. Cannot wait to see them!


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Wish you all the luck for you'r litte girl and her babies. I cant wait to see the puppies i have never see a dog give birth you are so lucky.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

The puppies are born!! I will post pictures, and tell everything about the birth story in another thread.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see the pictures and hear how it went!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/68310-puppies-born.html#post928137


----------

